# need help with my room



## bolahan (Feb 7, 2014)

hi . can anybody help me with my room. first time to post. new with rew ang acoustics. just tried to put a 1 inch thick foam wrapped with fabric at 1 side(left wall) the right wall are windows covered with curtains. back sa also curtain. ceiling has no treatment. i attach the graphs and some pictures of my HT room/ music room.

thanks hope you can help me


----------



## bolahan (Feb 7, 2014)

i tried turning the sub off. and this is the result.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

1" foam really isn't doing much of anything though it's at least balancing out the curtains on the other side that aren't doing much either in terms of frequency range.

What speakers are you using and any chance of a top view sketch of the room? Really can't tell much from the pictures.


----------



## bolahan (Feb 7, 2014)

thank you sir for your reply

i am using focal 806v for my front and center. onkyo 708 for the reciever and svs sb12nsd for the 2 subs. 

what can i add to my 1 inch foam so i can tame my low frequency decay time? i am new to this but i assume its my low frequency decay time is the problem?

thank you very much for the reply

by the way . the black portion at the back of the tv is a hollow plywood. does that cause any problem? it has a clearance of 1 inch from the wall. when you knock on it. it is hollow.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, it's a combination of little to no low/lower mid absorption and way over-absorbing the mids and highs between furniture, curtains, and all of that 1" material that would be lucky to do 200Hz and up.

Think corner traps, 3-4" side wall reflection panels, etc. That's all for reflections and decay times. For the frequency response, try moving the sub and seat around as in the really low frequencies that are hard to treat, that's your best option.


----------



## bolahan (Feb 7, 2014)

thank you for the reply
sorry for newbie questions cause i am new to this.

i would just like to clarify my problem so i can address it directly

my problem is there is no absorption in the low freq area 200hz and below?
which the solution would be to put corner traps 3-4" thick?
can you give an example of what is that corner traps that i need? is that the triangle shaped ones?
do i need that to in all corners?


my other problem is too much absorption above 200hz?
do i have to lessen my 1 " foam to solve this problem?


and about my frequency response, can you tell me what my is my prob there? and what is my target response so i know what to look for when moving my subs and furnitures.


thank you bpape. you are a lot of help. i appreciate it very much


----------



## bolahan (Feb 7, 2014)

@bpape, can you comment on my freq response. is it ugly? is it the reason i somewhat dont like the sound of my system?

thank you


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The response is something you'd definitely like to improve. Some of it will come with moving seating, speakers, and sub til you find the best balance. Some we can help with treatment, some we cannot. We can address reflections better, decay times better, etc.

What you have done is unbalanced the room in the time domain. You don't have too much overall absorption by any means. You just have way too much mid and high and not nearly enough bass absorption.

Tri Traps in the corners would be great. Soffit Traps would be even better. Side wall reflections should be more something like our 244 panels. Reflections can be harmful much lower than most people think.


----------



## bolahan (Feb 7, 2014)

can i just add bass traps in the corners to my existing 1 inch foams? 
or do i have to tear down the whole wall of 1 inch foam and replace it with just bass traps and gik 244 panels (which i am willing to do if it will make a big improvement in my room) just to make my room sound a lot better 

i still dont know anything about time domain . if you can explain to me what is my mistake there. i would highly appreciate it.

and lastly what am i looking for in the freq response so i know what to look for when i re arrange my furnitures

thanky you bpape. you are a lot of help


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You can start with adding the bass absorbers. Eventually you'll want to reduce the amount of side surface area while making it thicker at the same time.

The time domain simply means how long in time it is before a sound gets softer by a certain amount. You'll hear people refer to RT60 (which is really only meant to be used for large spaces like auditoriums, etc). That simply means how long it takes for the reverberation time to decay by 60db. So, if a bass player played a note at say 90db - how long in time would it take before it was only 30db after he stopped playing.

That's not terribly useful in a home environment - generally we look at 30-40db


----------



## bolahan (Feb 7, 2014)

thanks bpape for the reply.

i will try to find some bass traps. 

for the meantime i tried to rearrange the speakers and this is the result. can you tell me if its has a better freq response? 

the first graph (RED) is the original position of the speaker
the second graph ( RED + BLUE) is the original compared to the new position of the spekers(BLUE)
the third graph is both graph with a new grpah (YELLOW). i measured the graph with the mic just 1 foot away from the speakers so i can have an idea of what the graph looks of the speakers with less influence of the room. 

is my new position (blue) a better graph?

thanks you


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Measuring anywhere other than your listening position doesn't tell you much honestly - unless you want to sit a foot from the speakers... ;-)

The newer graph has fixed some of the issues. Honestly down low, the seat and sub positions can make a lot more difference than moving the speakers around.


----------



## bolahan (Feb 7, 2014)

hehehe i just measured what the graph near the speakers looks like so i have an idea what graph i have without the room factor. and i will try to imitate taht graph in my listening position.

yes i just rearrange the speakers first cause its easier. now next thing to rearrange is the sub and chair.

thank you very much bpape. i learn a lot from you


----------



## bolahan (Feb 7, 2014)

@bape how can i solve my 60hz dip problem?
can it be solved by bass absorbers?

thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

move the mic from the current listening position either forward or backward and see what happens to the dip. It could go away, or could change the frequency of the null. Or, it could make no difference.


----------

